# Ζατρίκιον είναι...



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2010)

Από όσα γνωρίζουμε, το παλιότερο σκακιστικό βιβλίο στα ελληνικά είναι το Εγχειρίδιον ζατρικίου του Λέοντος Ολιβιέ, που εκδόθηκε το 1894 από την Εστία. Ζατρικίου, όπως έλεγαν τότε (και κάποιοι λένε ακόμη) το σκάκι, αφού όπως αναφέρει στα Άπαντά του (τ. 1) ο Μαν. Τριανταφυλλίδης (επικρίνοντας τους «καθαριστές» της γλώσσας):
Το σκάκι, του σκακιού γίνεται ζατρίκιον· ζατρίκιον όχι δια να καθαρισθή η γλώσσα, αφού και το ζατρίκιον είναι ξένη λέξις, αλλά δια να κάνη την εμφάνισίν της η κατάληξις -ιον, η οποία δεν εννοεί να κολλήσει εις το σκάκι-ον.​Από πότε υπάρχει όμως το παλιότερο σύγχρονο δημοσίευμα για το σκάκι ή, έστω, το ζατρίκιο, πέρα βέβαια από τις αναφορές σε λεξικά, σε αρχαίους συγγραφείς και την Άννα Κομνηνή και τον κατά ζατρικίου φιλιππικό της στην Αλεξιάδα;



Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είναι το λήμμα *Ζατρίκιον* που ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα με τη βοήθεια της αναζήτησης στα ψηφιοποιημένα γκουγκλοβιβλία, στο τρίτο τόμο του _Λεξικού εγκυκλοπαιδείας_, το οποίο εκδόθηκε το 1863 στη Σμύρνη σε μετάφραση *Π. Γερακάκη* από τα γαλλικά. Το λήμμα θα το βρείτε στα συνημμένα του άρθρου, σε τρία pdf (ένα ανά σελίδα) από το ψηφιοποιημένο βιβλίο και σε ευκρινέστερο pdf (σκαναρισμένο, μονοτονισμένο, χωρίς άλλες ορθογραφικές παρεμβάσεις).

Το λήμμα δεν είναι _σκακιστικό_, δεν έχει κινήσεις, συνδυασμούς, ματ, βαριάντες. Είναι _*για*_ το σκάκι και παρουσιάζει τις τρεις-τέσσερις πιο γνωστές ιστορίες «γενικού ενδιαφέροντος» για το σκάκι. Αρχίζει με τις γενικές θεωρίες για την καταγωγή του και φτάνει σύντομα στην ιστορία με τον βραχμάνο Σίσσα και το διδακτικό μάθημα που έδωσε στον αλαζονικό ηγεμόνα:[...]τότε δή ο ευφυής βραχμάνος απέδειξε τον βασιλέα όχι μόνον ασύνετον πολιτικόν, αλλά και αμαθή οικονομολόγον· διότι [...]παρεκάλεσε να τω δοθή εις κόκκος σίτου διά το πρώτον τετράγωνον του πίνακος, δύο διά το δεύτερον, τέσσαρες διά το τρίτον [...]και ούτω καθεξής [...]διπλασιαζομένου πάντοτε του αριθμού των κόκκων καθ' έκαστον τετράγωνον· ο δε βασιλεύς [...] γελών υπεσχέθη να εκπληρώση το αίτημά του. Ο γέλως όμως έπαυσεν ότε ο Σίσσας άρχισε να λογαριάζη το ποσόν του σίτου [...] συνεποσώθη εις 16.846.744.073.709.451.615, [...] λογιζομένου δε εκάστου δραμίου προς 72 κόκκους και εκάστου κοιλού πρός 20 οκάδας, ο βασιλεύς ώφειλε να δώση εις τον βραχμάνον [...] 29 τρις εκατομμύρια κοιλά σίτου, εις αγοράν δε αυτού εννοείται ότι δεν εξήρκουν όλοι οι θησαυροί [...] του κόσμου ολοκλήρου.​Μερικές ενδιαφέρουσες παρατηρήσεις από αυτό το απόσπασμα. Το *κοιλόν* (για την ακρίβεια, _κοιλόν Κωνσταντινουπόλεως_) ήταν μονάδα βάρους σιτηρών ίση, όπως φαίνεται και από εδώ, με 20 οκάδες. Με άλλα λόγια, το κοιλόν, ήταν κάτι περισσότερο από 25 σημερινά κιλά (χιλιόγραμμα). Οι είκοσι οκάδες ήταν σημαντικό μέγεθος, ήταν το «μεγάλο μέγεθος», όπως δείχνουν εύκολα άλλωστε τα πολλά ευρήματα από τη λαογραφία, είτε τις ψάξετε αριθμητικά στον γκούγκλη, είτε ολογράφως, είκοσι οκάδες. Ενδιαφέρον είναι επίσης ότι βρίσκουμε και πολλές ονομασίες γι’ αυτό το μέγεθος. Το ίδιο το κοιλόν θα το βρείτε ως _κηλόν _(στα Σέρρας ;)) και _κιλέ_ (στη Θράκη), αλλά θα το βρείτε και σε ηπειρώτικα χωριά ως _μουντζούρι_ ή _ταγάρι_, αλλά και _λτσέκι _στα χωριά της Αργιθέας.

Το άλλο είναι το ίδιο το όνομα του ηγεμόνα. Σε όσες παραλλαγές του μύθου είχα διαβάσει τα (γκλπ!) πολλά χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με το σκάκι, δεν θυμάμαι κάποιον _«Αμμολίνον, βασιλέα της Βαβυλώνος (περί το 537 π.Χ.)»_. Η (ποιος ξέρει από πού) αναφορά αυτή δίνει αξιοπιστία στον μύθο, αφού οι γνώσεις στις αρχές του 19ου για τη Βαβυλώνα προέρχονταν στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τους από αδιασταύρωτες αρχαίες πηγές και όχι από αρχαιολογική έρευνα και επιστάμενη μελέτη.




Στο μεταξύ γνωρίζουμε ότι η νεοβαβυλωνιακή αυτοκρατορία και ο τελευταίος ηγέτης της, ο Ναβονίδης (Ναμπού Ναΐντ) είχαν πέσει στα χέρια των Περσών υπό τον Κύρο τον Μεγάλο πριν από δύο μόνο χρόνια. Κανένας Αμμολίνος βασιλιάς της Βαβυλώνας δεν σώζεται στην ιστορία. (Άρθρο στην ελληνική βίκη για τη χρονολόγηση της νεοβαβυλωνιακής περιόδου.) 

Προφανώς δεν κάνει εντύπωση ότι τα ιστορικά στοιχεία δεν ισχύουν. Τι μύθος θα ήταν άλλωστε; Ενδιαφέρον είναι όμως το πώς οι μύθοι διορθώνονται και προσαρμόζονται στην επιστημονική γνώση για να επιβιώσουν...

Το άρθρο συνεχίζει με μια ακροθιγέστατη αναφορά στην ουσία του παιχνιδιού (ίσα ίσα τα ονόματα και το πλήθος των πεσσών σε μια υποσημείωση) και κάπου εδώ αρχίζει να φαίνεται ότι είτε ο αρχικός συντάκτης του γαλλικού άρθρου, είτε ο μεταφραστής, είτε και οι δύο μάλλον δεν ήξεραν να παίζουν το παιχνίδι. Η πρώτη ένδειξη είναι το εξής καταπληκτικό:[...]περί δε του τρόπου καθ' ον παίζεται, ούτε τα όρια του παρόντος βιβλίου μάς επιτρέπουσι νά τον περιγράψωμεν, ούτε βεβαίως ο αναγνώστης δύναται να τον κατανόηση εντελώς, αν πρακτικώς δέ τον ηξεύρη, ότε και είναι περιττή ή περιγραφή.[...]​
Και στη συνέχεια, ολοκληρώνοντας το μπέρδεμα, το άρθρο αναφέρει μεν με θαυμασμό ότι το σκάκι μπορεί να παίζεται ακόμη και με αλληλογραφία (ήταν φημισμένες εκείνη την εποχή οι αναμετρήσεις ολόκληρων πόλεων δι’ αλληλογραφίας) αλλά μοιάζει να πιστεύει ότι οι παίκτες παραμένουν κλεισμένοι στο δωμάτιό τους, ο καθένας μπροστά στη σκακιέρα του, μέχρι να έρθει η απάντηση από τον αντίπαλο. Κάνει λοιπόν μια απίστευτη, ξεκρέμαστη σύγκριση με χαρτοπαίκτες (την επισημαίνω με πράσινο χρώμα) που παίζουν κι αυτοί νυχθημερόν μέχρι να ξετινάξουν τους φίλους τους:
[...]το ζατρίκιον δύνανται να παίξωσι και μακράν ευρισκόμενοι φίλοι, δι’ επιστολών [...] εννοείται δε ότι εκάτερος αυτών πρέπει νά έχη ενώπιόν του άβακα ζατρικίου, να κινή τον πεσσόν και να γράφη εις τον φίλον ότι εκίνησε τον δείνα πεσσόν εις το δείνα τετράγωνον, να περιμείνει δε την απόκρισιν του άλλου έως ότου μετακινήση άλλον κτλ. — ο τρόπος ούτος του παίζειν εννοείται ότι είναι λίαν βραδύς και επίπονος, αλλ' όχι και πράγμα δυσπίστευτον, αφού και χαρτοπαίκται πολλοί αναφέρονται, οίτινες κατεχόμενοι υπό του πάθους του παιγνίου ή της αισχροκερδείας πολλάκις διαμένουσι κεκλεισμένοι και άσιτοι επί ολόκληρα ημερονύκτια, έως ότου απογυμνώσωσιν εντελώς τον συμπαίκτην φίλον των.​Στη συνέχεια όμως, ξαναθυμάται ότι ...[...] το ζατρίκιον, μη υποκείμενον εις την τύχην, ως το χαρτοπαίγνιον, αλλ’ εξαρτώμενον καθ’ ολοκληρίαν εκ της περισκέψεως, της τέχνης και της εφευρετικότητος του νοός του παίζοντος, φέρει τους παίζοντας εις μεγάλην πεισμονήν περί της νίκης, χαροποιεί τον νικητήν και καταπικραίνει τον ηττηθέντα· όθεν και άνδρες μεγαλονούστατοι αναφέρονται ένθερμοι ερασταί του [...]​και το άρθρο ολοκληρώνεται με αναφορές σε μερικούς μεγαλονούστατους: κάτι προσχηματικό για το σκάκι του Καρόλου του Μεγάλου και ολοκληρώνει με όλη τη σκακιστική μυθολογία που έχει συνδεθεί με τον Ναπολέοντα, που δήθεν δεν τον ένοιαζε να χάνει στη μάχη, που έχει αστάθμητους παράγοντες, αλλά θεωρούσε απαράδεκτο να χάνει στο σκάκι, όπου αφυέστερος άνθρωπος αδύνατον να νικήση εις το παιγνίδιον τούτο ευφυέστερον και προβλεπτικώτερόν του.

 Φυσικά, πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται ότι οι παρτίδες που σώζονται και αποδίδονται στον Ναπολέοντα δείχνουν ότι ήταν ένας αρχάριος και πολύ αδύνατος σκακιστής, που νικούσε μόνο τις ευγενέστατες κυρίες της αυλής του...


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2010)

Δεν περίμενα ότι θα το διασκέδαζα τόσο πολύ και είμαι σίγουρος ότι το διασκέδασες κι εσύ. Κατεβάζω τους τόμους του λεξικού, καθώς υποψιάζομαι ότι θα έχει κι άλλα τέτοια διασκεδαστικά λήμματα. Δες τώρα εδώ πόση διαφορά υπάρχει από το λήμμα για το _chess_ της πρώτης _Britannica_, του 1768 (στον δεύτερο από τρεις τόμους — ναι, άρχιζαν φορτσάτοι και ξεφούσκωναν γρήγορα). Αρχίζει:
CHESS, an ingenious game, performed with different pieces of wood, on a board divided into sixty-four squares or houses; in which chance has so small a share, that it may be doubted whether a person ever lost but by his own fault.​Ακολουθεί περιγραφή, σύντομη αλλά ακριβής. Χωρίς ωστόσο τίποτα άλλο, ούτε για την ιστορία του ούτε για Ναπολέοντες ούτε για τις κοινωνικές επιπτώσεις. :) Μήπως τελικά το ελληνικό είναι πιο γουστόζικο και πιο χρήσιμο για μη σκακιστές;

Βρήκα το άρθρο της Μπριτ εδώ και νομίζω ότι θα σου αρέσει η σελίδα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)




----------

